# IBM Notebook 600E.. DVD lässt sich nicht abspielen



## bigfella (19. Mai 2004)

Hi..
Hab ein älteres IBM Thinkpad der 600E Serie.
Da mein altes DVD Laufwerk kaputt ist, hab ich mir über Ebay ein neues schnelleres 6x Laufwerk gekauft.
Alles DVD und CD´s werden einwandfrei erkannt und im Explorer angezeigt.
Auch öffnen kann ich z.b. Ordner, Bilder, Musik etc.
Jetzt hab ich gleich zum testen ne Dvd rein, starte mein Cyperlink PowerDVD Programm, jedoch schließt sich dann das Prog ohne Meldung.
Hab ein Paar DVD´s ausprobiert. 
Bei der einen Dvd hats dann ohne weiteres geklappt. (BadBoys2)
An was liegt das wohl?


----------

